# Anyone Heard Of Renis ?



## harryblakes7

Here is my Renis, i bought this because of the metal milled dial which has a purple blue centre which fades in shades as it goes out, any comments on the make or is it just a random Swiss name?


----------



## harryblakes7




----------



## harryblakes7

Just found out it's a Tissot by looking on some previous threads, thanks Paul, and errr change of subject please oooops :blush2:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Are you sure that's not a "P" instead of an "R"...?? Sorry... Now that would be a cool dial re-do!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

I was almost afraid to open this... then I saw your opening line, "Here is my Renis"!!

Again... sorry!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

This just 'brings up' so many possibilities... please..., someone stop me.

Surly, someone out there can add on... and stop calling me "Shirley" (sorry again... an old movie line).


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

*Anyone Heard Of a Renis ?*

Anyone heard of a Renis? ...

Are you sure it isn't pronounced "Ray-nus? Then you could ask if anyone has heard of "your Ranis" (Like - Uranus) ... and we won't go there.

Oh Gawd... I got a million of 'em... I 'm sure someone wants to hear 'em!

(Before I get banned - this isn't nearly as bad as some of the posts for "cars and girls"), but I digress.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Harryblakes7 (Harry Renis?)

You know I'm just having a lot of fun here?! The more I think about it - I would really like to buy that from you! It would be so easy to remove the 'leg' of the "R" (Ohhh..., what I could do with this!). I could wear this to parties and ask everyone if they've seen my Renis (with a "P") as I hold my wrist out. I'm as serious as a heart attack with this request. I know, I probably won't 'get the time of day', from you now. Serious about the offer to buy.


----------



## GASHEAD

Another old Swiss brand. They made a great chronograph which shows up from time to time - think it's called the Flygraph... with a Valjoux movement I believe.


----------



## harryblakes7

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Harryblakes7 (Harry Renis?)
> 
> You know I'm just having a lot of fun here?! The more I think about it - I would really like to buy that from you! It would be so easy to remove the 'leg' of the "R" (Ohhh..., what I could do with this!). I could wear this to parties and ask everyone if they've seen my Renis (with a "P") as I hold my wrist out. I'm as serious as a heart attack with this request. I know, I probably won't 'get the time of day', from you now. Serious about the offer to buy.


Ah, sadly it's not for sale.......but i'm glad it has given you something to smile about  It reminds me of the old Sean connery joke about him going for a job interview, "Get there for about Ten ish tomorrow Sean" to which he replies "Tenish? i don't even have a racket!" sorry.....


----------



## harryblakes7

GASHEAD said:


> Another old Swiss brand. They made a great chronograph which shows up from time to time - think it's called the Flygraph... with a Valjoux movement I believe.


Thanks for the info, the pictures don't do it justice as when the sun shines the dial really dazzles....


----------



## Actaurus

Harry, if you're serious there is a Renis Flygraph/Yema on the web for sale. Just Google it and you'll find it. Unusual dial layout - for flyers I guess, as the name implies - as it has a cockpit design for the subdials. Need a few pennies though, but from looking at the dial the printed name lends itself to alteration.


----------



## shadowninja

Are you a Muff diver? I have the watch for you:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

â†' Thanx!... Now I have to clean my monitor screen after spewing coffee all over it! You really should warn a guy.

Where do I get one??!!


----------

